# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mãi tại GOLDEN SAND RESORT & SPA Hội An

## wancheung

*Khám phá phố cổ Hội An

Ngày bắt đầu: 01/02/2013
Ngày kết thúc: 31/12/2013
Khám phá phố cổ Hội An và trải nghiệm đẳng cấp 5 sao với Golden Sand Resort & Spa. Chỉ với 2.099.000 vnđ/đêm cho 02 khách loại phòng Superior Garden View.*


*Trọn gói bao gồm:*
_01 đêm nghỉ tại Golden Sand Resort Spa Hội An cho 02 khách.
Ăn sáng buffet dành cho 02 khách.
02 chai nước suối trong phòng mỗi ngày miễn phí.
Khăn lạnh khi khách đến miễn phí.
Trái cây tươi trong phòng miễn phí.
Sử dụng Wifi, sân Tenis,phòng Tập thể dục miễn phí.
Xe đưa đón ra phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trình miễn phí
Thuế và phí dịch vụ_


*Loại phòng Superior Garden View    giá chỉ từ 2.089.000 vnđ/    2 người*

*Lưu ý*
_Chương trình khuyến mãi chỉ áp dụng cho khách lẻ, không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết, và dành cho khách đặt qua Khachsan24gio
Để biết thêm chi tiết về chương trình khuyến mãi vui lòng liên hệ Khachsan24gio theo số 083855 2477 hoặc gởi email theo địa chỉ: support@khachsan24gio.vn_

----------

